# Помогите опознать модель и примерную стоимость аккордеона Weltmeister



## mmixer (18 Мар 2012)

Приветствую!
Помогите опознать что за модель и по чем можно его продать.
Покупал его мой отец, говорит что сделан в конце пятидесятых. Толком не использовался, лежал все-время в шкафу, в чехле. Соответственно и состояние нового.
Вот фотки:


----------



## Евгений51 (18 Мар 2012)

В таком возрасте состояние нового не бывает. Вид нового. А ,внутри ,рассыпится на первой кочке, при перевозке в машине. Повезёт, если продадите за тысяч 5 -7русскими.
В те времена был хороший инструмент для ДМШ.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (18 Мар 2012)

Продать его можно,конечно.Но смотря кому. Я когда-то отдавал заведомую рухлядь в нежные девичьи руки (дело было в Голландии)и совесть меня не мучает,потому,что знал кому отдаю и инструмент до сих пор в работе.А я бы его ухандокал за месяц-два.Вот и у вас такое же.Любитель будет рад до смерти,если таковой найдется- а какой нибудь родитель ученика музшколы у которого этот ваш инструмент развалится через пару месяцев(а это и произойдет при интенсивном использовании) всех ваших родственников вспомнит. Может быть себе оставите ? Купите самоучитель да и осваивайте потихоньку.Удачи вам.


----------



## ze_go (18 Мар 2012)

долларов 200-300, мастика пересохшая, скорее всего, и прочие "сюрпризы"


----------



## Jupiter (19 Мар 2012)

ze_go писал:


> долларов 200-300



Разумно


----------



## zet10 (19 Мар 2012)

ze_go писал:


> долларов 200-300, мастика пересохшая, скорее всего, и прочие "сюрпризы"


А зачем они нужны за эту сумму? когда за 400 можно купить инструмент без всяких "Сюрпиризов"...подчеркну "В не сезон"...Как всегда потом цены взлетят,впрочем данных"шедевров" взлет не касается...Они как всегда бессцены!!... и должны занимать по праву достойное место в кладовках НАСТОЯЩИХ ценителей антУквариата!


----------



## ze_go (19 Мар 2012)

zet10 писал:


> А зачем они нужны за эту сумму? когда за 400 можно купить инструмент без всяких "Сюрпиризов"


так и этот выйдет в такую сумму (400) с "излечением" от всех болячек 
zet10 писал:


> и должны занимать по праву достойное место в кладовках НАСТОЯЩИХ ценителей антУквариата!


а тут в корне не согласен. а Вы как думаете, на чём в муз.школах занимается большинство детишек? Именно на таком антиквариате!
Не у каждого найдётся возможность отвалить сумму за детские модели "АККО" или иные инструменты.
p.s. сам когда-то начинал в ДМШ на Житомирском "Школьнике" (который был достаточно доступен по цене в те годы). Теперь же это чудо Житомирских "зодчих" (новый) стоит 1000$ (!) Или взять любой новый инструмент (тут недавно пришлось "подлечивать" новенькую "Тулу" (без регистров и выбора, но 5-ти рядную, с расписанными полукорпусами) - её неаккуратно вынимали из чехла и загнули немного несколько кнопок в правой.
Так вот этот хлам (как по звуку и механикам), но НОВЫЙ купили за 21000 гривен (чуть больше 2600$) (!!)
ЗАЧЕМ?
А Вы говорите "Антиквариат"... :biggrin:


----------



## Евгений51 (19 Мар 2012)

Если не ждать, когда рассыпится, а сразу отдать мастеру(если при этом он держит строй, в противном случае овчинка выделки не стоит) он будет служить очень долго. Для ДМШ хороший инструмент.


----------



## zet10 (19 Мар 2012)

ze_go писал:


> тут в корне не согласен. а Вы как думаете, на чём в муз.школах занимается большинство детишек? Именно на таком антиквариате!
> Не у каждого найдётся возможность отвалить сумму за детские модели "АККО" или иные инструменты.


Вы меня не совсем правильно поняли!Дело в том что данная модель относится к разряду так называемых "фестивальных" инструментов которые выпускались в 50-х годах,а эти инструменты совсем не популярны у педагогов в ДМШ по крайней мере в Москве. педагоги отдают приоритет более современным моделям "Каприс","Метеор", "Кордал" и т.д...Вот собственно что я имел в виду. Согласитесь что приведенные мной модели гораздо лучше и по качеству и по звучанию,да и по дизайну тоже,что тоже далеко не на последнем месте.


----------



## ze_go (19 Мар 2012)

zet10 писал:


> Согласитесь что приведенные мной модели гораздо лучше и по качеству и по звучанию,да и по дизайну тоже,что тоже далеко не на последнем месте.


Соглашусь.


----------



## mmixer (19 Мар 2012)

Ого, такое обсуждение. По поводу цены: вот ТУТe на ebay продают похожий по цене 875$. В чем прикол?
Самому нет желания учиться на нем играть: нету не слуха, ни голоса.


----------



## Евгений51 (19 Мар 2012)

В чем прикол?
Просить можно, но..

Судя по фото там мастика мягкая, , лаечки не прогнулись, значит он лет на 30, 35 моложе.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (20 Мар 2012)

Поймите, у Вас недопонимание, характерное для людей, не знакомых с аккордеоном. Аккордеон-баян, это сложный инструмент, и его не возможно "законсервировать", как скрипку Страдивари. От неиспользования он, может, и не будет раздолбан, и, при правильном хранении, не отсыреет, но, всё равно, многие детали "состарятся" и могут быстро "полететь". Как раз инструмент аналогичного возраста, который всё время использовался, может быть по этим параметрам в лучшем состоянии ( если его не раздолбали и время от времени он проходил сервис). Поэтому, только мастер, который заглянет внутрь аккордеона, сможет адекватно оценить Ваш инструмент.


----------



## ze_go (20 Мар 2012)

Евгений51 писал:


> Судя по фото там мастика мягкая, лаечки не прогнулись


ух ты! а по каким именно фоткам Вы это определили? :biggrin:


----------



## MAN (20 Мар 2012)

*ze_go*, дык внизу же есть фотографии "начинки" (3, 4 и 5 фото снизу). Я в мастику курсором мышки там потыкал легонечко - действительно мягкая! :biggrin: Только хозяину аккордеона не говорите, пожалуйста, а то после меня теперь на мастике, кажется, следы остались. ardon:
P.S. А у него, кстати, ещё и чумадан поприличнее выглядит.


----------



## zet10 (20 Мар 2012)

MAN писал:


> Только хозяину аккордеона не говорите, пожалуйста, а то после меня теперь на мастике, кажется, следы остались.


И цену тогда если скажете поднимет...Этак тысяч до трех баксов))


----------



## ze_go (20 Мар 2012)

MAN писал:


> ze_go, дык внизу же есть фотографии "начинки" (3, 4 и 5 фото снизу)


да где? я не вижу ни одной фотки с "внутренностями" :dash:


----------



## MAN (22 Мар 2012)

Для *ze_go*:
Владимир, простите, что так промедлил с ответом (никак не получалось вчера весь день попасть на форум, видимо какие-то технические проблемы на сайте были). А Вы, наверное, всю голову себе уже размозжили? Напрасно Вы так. Зачем же сразу об стенку головой-то? :biggrin: Всё просто, а причиной недоразумения стала Ваша невнимательность. *Евгений51* и Ваш покорный слуга вели речь о другом аккордеоне. Не том, фотографии готорого Вы лицезреете в пилотном посте данной темы, а похожем, который выставлен на Ebay. Автор топика давал на него ссылку (см. сообщение #11 выше) с просьбой разъяснить почему Вы ему предлагаете просить за его инструментze_go писал:


> долларов 200-300


 когда тот, похожий аккордеон продаётся за $875.


----------



## ze_go (22 Мар 2012)

теперь понял - спасибо за разъяснение. :dance:


----------

